# Cast iron mini lathe metal handwheels



## Ik4771 (May 12, 2020)

Been eyeing these on ebay for sometime but there kind of pricey, have looked for videos and other reviews but can't find any, so was wondering if any of yall had bought these and do you recommend them. https://www.ebay.com/itm/174209976139. Thanks for any input.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vocatexas (May 12, 2020)

Do you want to replace your current hand wheels for some specific reason, or do you just like the looks of those more than what's on the lathe?


----------



## SLK001 (May 12, 2020)

I've been watching these on ebay.  I need one for my drill press elevating knob.  They're 6" wheels, but are sure a lot cheaper than yours.


----------



## Ik4771 (May 12, 2020)

I'm just tired of the plastic ones and like the way these look.





vocatexas said:


> Do you want to replace your current hand wheels for some specific reason, or do you just like the looks of those more than what's on the lathe?



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ik4771 (May 12, 2020)

SLK001 said:


> I've been watching these on ebay. I need one for my drill press elevating knob. They're 6" wheels, but are sure a lot cheaper than yours.


Yeah I've seen alot of bigger ones for cheaper but these are the only ones I've seen that fit mini lathes


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 13, 2020)

If the wheels help operating the lathe easier, it's not a bad idea .


----------



## Tim9 (May 13, 2020)

3" - 6" Dish Spoked Cast Iron Hand Wheel Chrome-plated for Lathe Milling Grinder  | eBay
					

It is widely used in industrial machine tools, such as milling machine, lathes, grinders etc. The handwheel is engineered with four spokes, economical and well made. Material: Cast iron. Bore:  rough machining ( without thread ).



					www.ebay.com
				




I’ve purchased a couple of these a while ago. Not perfect,,,, but for the low cost I’m more than happy and would definitely buy again from same buyer. You will have to bore and broach keyways. But the chrome plate is pretty damned good and the castings are fine.  And they are going to cost 50.00 each. In fact....I was so pleased...I bought a couple just for stock. Was afraid seller wouldn’t be around if I needed another.


----------



## Diecutter (May 13, 2020)

SLK001 said:


> I've been watching these on ebay.  I need one for my drill press elevating knob.  They're 6" wheels, but are sure a lot cheaper than yours.


I bought two of these for my mill from this seller; if you buy two there is a discount.  They are excellent quality and arrived quickly.


----------



## Ik4771 (May 13, 2020)

Tim9 said:


> 3" - 6" Dish Spoked Cast Iron Hand Wheel Chrome-plated for Lathe Milling Grinder  | eBay
> 
> 
> It is widely used in industrial machine tools, such as milling machine, lathes, grinders etc. The handwheel is engineered with four spokes, economical and well made. Material: Cast iron. Bore:  rough machining ( without thread ).
> ...


This look pretty nice but there's not a built up spot on the 3 inch for the handle 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewsx (May 13, 2020)

I recently purchased a replacement cross-slide handle for my Craftsman 6" from Grizzly. Just found something that looked about right on a current machine and ordered the replacement part. Think it was about $15, I did have to cut a key slot but very happy with the result.

John


----------



## DGB (Jul 19, 2020)

There's a set metal hand wheels and other levers for the 7x16 MicroLux lathe and they should fit all the 7x10 - 7x16 lathes, I believe.









						Lever and Handwheel Upgrade Kit for MicroLux 7x16 Lathe
					

DetailsTrick Out Your MicroLux 7 x 16 Lathe!Customize your MicroLux Lathe with durable anodized aluminum handwheels. Add gleaming shine with chrome-plated levers. Give your machine the look of a hotrod in about 30 minutes. Plus, they feel as good as they look!




					www.micromark.com


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 19, 2020)

Aluminum works, maybe not as fancy as those with spokes and everything but making a hand wheel shouldn't be a difficult task with a lathe.


----------

